# Stupid Usernames



## SockHead (Sep 7, 2015)

What are some username's you had that makes you cringe today? Also why you stuck with your current username? 

I remember a couple: NFLStreetMaster2, DeviousDenryuu, & VoLcOmBoY4. Reasons I stuck with SockHead, the world may never kno.. It was a runescape username originally.


----------



## Juurii (Sep 7, 2015)

LOL my sister had one that was like "cexylady" with some numbers behind it on runescape a looong time ago
I never had any cringey ones thank god.


----------



## mogyay (Sep 7, 2015)

lucky_black_cat was one i used a lot ugh

also my username now is stupid but irl my name is incredibly old fashioned and scottish and it's always been shortened to mog. god knows why i put a yay on it, i'm assuming 3 characters wasn't enough and i panicked.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 7, 2015)

I remember watching my cousin play video games and someone had the username "AFrigginPanda"
He was playing COD and when he killed the guy it said like "you killed AFrigginPanda"
I'm sure that guy thought he was sooooo funny. 

I personally think ShinyYoshi is stupid, but it's been so long I don't even know what I would change it to


----------



## Llust (Sep 7, 2015)

ive played a lot of mmo games where seeing weird usernames wasnt anything special. the only strange username i remember though is mantiddies

//edit
oh i thought you meant usernames we've seen from other people
the usernames ive had in the past are jyoti4ever (ripped off of a random youtube channel), nanikaru, paserbamr and berrylolpink. all of which were copied from other people, i dont even remember where i got them


----------



## Gracelia (Sep 7, 2015)

A really old username I had on runescape (lol) was azngurl90 (90 has nothing to do with my birth year, not sure why I chose 90)... I laugh at it now and it's quite cringe-worthy..

Gracelia incorporates my name and added lia bc sounds pretty. : )


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Sep 7, 2015)

xjessicaxrabitx
xdragonriderx3
vampireonion - which I used a lot in my teen years


----------



## okaimii (Sep 7, 2015)

I remember using 'ChibiWonderland18' a one point. Every time I think about it I want to cry of embarrassment.


----------



## Farobi (Sep 7, 2015)

Joshingmyway when I was in Gaia online. Super cringe.


----------



## piichinu (Sep 7, 2015)

pinkie(a ton of numbers)


----------



## MrPicklez (Sep 7, 2015)

PerfectChaos47362


----------



## Aesthetic (Sep 7, 2015)

_xXB4DB1TCHXx_


emisenpai12


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 7, 2015)

Brony4Eternity... I went through a phase of liking MLP for awhile, but not so big on it as I used to be and I definitely do not associate with the term brony anymore.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 7, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Brony4Eternity... I went through a phase of liking MLP for awhile, but not so big on it as I used to be and I definitely do not associate with the term brony anymore.



HAHAHAHA


----------



## Beardo (Sep 7, 2015)

therandommaster 


ick


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 7, 2015)

I remember ages ago I had an account on Neoseeker and my username was Moomoocowgoboomboom as an inside joke with a friend. I got so much heat because of how long it was. Also on AC Community my name was 'potatosrkool'. No idea what was going through this seven year old's head.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Sep 7, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz. Starting to hate that name now


----------



## SockHead (Sep 7, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I remember ages ago I had an account on Neoseeker and my username was Moomoocowgoboomboom as an inside joke with a friend. I got so much heat because of how long it was. Also on AC Community my name was 'potatosrkool'. No idea what was going through this seven year old's head.





ObeseMudkipz said:


> ObeseMudkipz. Starting to hate that name now



yea y'all both in that phase


----------



## Aryxia (Sep 7, 2015)

When I went through my weeb phase my crunchyroll username was neonnekochan. I eventually came to my senses and deleted that account, but eh.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 7, 2015)

@bootyclaposaurus 

I kinda like it tho


----------



## kayleee (Sep 7, 2015)

okay honestly all my usernames are typically some variation of my actual name so I've never had any that are too stupid unless I consider my own name stupid lul


----------



## SockHead (Sep 7, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> @bootyclaposaurus
> 
> I kinda like it tho



yea not too bad


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 7, 2015)

I used to have an email that was "galvestongirl67" and if you've ever been to Galveston, you know that's just sad.

I know I had A TON of really cringy MySpace names, but I can't specifically recall any.


----------



## Android (Sep 7, 2015)

oh god I've had plenty of those. SSBB_Dude, Timber Teh Tiger, andrewdestoyer, and my personal favorite ToCoolToBeTrue. The last two actually had typos in the name, so that makes them extra idiotic. (My current username actually derives from andrewdestoyer. My name is not Andrew, so I just changed it to Android so people would stop calling me that.)

But don't even get me started on my stupid email addresses.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 7, 2015)

xXxXxSexIsCoolxXxXx

...I hate myself for that lol.


----------



## Jacob (Sep 7, 2015)

emisenpai12 said:


> xXxXxSexIsCoolxXxXx
> 
> ...I hate myself for that lol.



arent you 10


----------



## JCnator (Sep 7, 2015)

One of my stupidest usernames I ever used online is simply "JC".

First of all, chances of an user already having that username is pretty high. Even if I do manage to create that username, I might even forget that JC is myself, and people will have a hard time recognizing on who I actually am.
And second, people would all too easily make fun of that username by thinking my initials stood out for Jesus Christ.


----------



## Beardo (Sep 7, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> arent you 10



Lmao exactly


----------



## Jamborenium (Sep 7, 2015)

Morbid_weasel and scarygreenhamster


----------



## Android (Sep 7, 2015)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> One of my stupidest usernames I ever used online is simply "JC".
> 
> First of all, chances of an user already having that username is pretty high. Even if I do manage to create that username, I might even forget that JC is myself, and people will have a hard time recognizing on who I actually am.
> And second, people would all too easily make fun of that username by thinking my initials stood out for Jesus Christ.



I like JC. Plain and simple. Seven 7's are just too much.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 7, 2015)

honestly jesus christ would be the last thing i would think of looking at JC


----------



## Joy (Sep 7, 2015)

My club penguin username was pupleluv. Lol I couldn't spell purple correctly.


----------



## jiny (Sep 7, 2015)

I've seen the username on minecraft a lot: XxCrafterXx

But I think my old username on here was weird idk
KawaiiX3. I didn't know, I created my account at like 3am, my brain was off


----------



## Brad (Sep 8, 2015)

My username on PSN is pretty damn bad. It's gamerdude309. Also used to be my username here, before I changed it to Brad.

Also I feel bad for people who use their real names.


----------



## Mink (Sep 8, 2015)

TutuxPearl ._. I was really obsessed with pearls and the anime Princess Tutu


----------



## duckvely (Sep 8, 2015)

thatsmileyface was one of my old usernames ew


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

okaimii said:


> I remember using 'ChibiWonderland18' a one point. Every time I think about it I want to cry of embarrassment.



If you think about it, it's actually a really adorable username :')

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I used to use stuff like cool guy, power dude xD random stuff really. Later on though I stuck to Dilute. Which Inow hate


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

My username is literally the most stupid of them all.
So is my Nintendo Network ID which is:
Cowman2000


----------



## Jake (Sep 8, 2015)

I've got a handful of usernames I use. I don't think any are particularly that bad.


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

i made a tetrisfriends account (which i still use today) in 4th grade and i was goin' through a phase i guess so i picked "gothgurl" now i'm stuck with it because i don't want to lose all my achievements


----------



## peppy villager (Sep 8, 2015)

my username when i was like 13 on gaia was littlemonsterrawr

my current username on tbt is kind of stupid but i'm too cheap to change it


----------



## Azza (Sep 8, 2015)

Azzie123
This was only like a year ago when I realised I needed to change it...


----------



## Megan. (Sep 8, 2015)

CuteTing with a bunch of x's. -_-


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Sep 8, 2015)

The only username I regret creating is one I had back around 2010-2011 is xXLil MikeyXx as I seen someone on YoVille use it and thought it was cool. Boy was my little 13 year old self SOOO wrong...

I don't remember any usernames from anyone else I regret seeing, but that is probably for good reasons...


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 8, 2015)

Nine.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> i made a tetrisfriends account (which i still use today) in 4th grade and i was goin' through a phase i guess so i picked "gothgurl" now i'm stuck with it because i don't want to lose all my achievements



OMG WE GOTTA PLAY TETRIS TOGETHER I haven't played with anyone in so long ;-;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

people who have like kawaiikpopfanxx or stuff. Alright I get you're not 23 but seriously...

as for myself I had some pretty weird for like Runescape.. Pinktatsu. Yes I had some Japan phase way back lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

I find usernames like xoxorawrrxoxo or 69mikey69 or anything of the like the kind which gets on my nerves. I mean come on guys, get real.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Dilute said:


> I find usernames like xoxorawrrxoxo or 69mikey69 or anything of the like the kind which gets on my nerves. I mean come on guys, get real.



Yes, I thought people were more mature lol xD


----------



## tumut (Sep 8, 2015)

I used to be inky827 on Clubpenguin and Nicktropolis. Then there was Dark Ameterasu, which I kind of hated.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 8, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> arent you 10



my stupid 7 year old self watching too much weird stuff on youtube. (scared by life btw)


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Lixx said:


> I used to be inky827 on Clubpenguin and Nicktropolis. Then there was Dark Ameterasu, which I kind of hated.



lol i read that as kinky827 i was wait what are you into lol


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 8, 2015)

i was playing minecraft once and saw someone named alberto_banana. made me laugh

my username is a really bad inside joke. i should stop using it haha ;;


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> i was playing minecraft once and saw someone named alberto_banana. made me laugh
> 
> my username is a really bad inside joke. i should stop using it haha ;;



alberto_banana sounds like an italian porn star


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

Moko said:


> lol i read that as kinky827 i was wait what are you into lol



LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Dilute said:


> LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one



yeah i was like well sounds interesting..


----------



## 00jachna (Sep 8, 2015)

00jachna


----------



## tumut (Sep 8, 2015)

Moko said:


> lol i read that as kinky827 i was wait what are you into lol


Yeah I had a weird Pac-man obsession at the time and Inky was my favorite ghost. Yeah..


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Lixx said:


> Yeah I had a weird Pac-man obsession at the time and Inky was my favorite ghost. Yeah..



pac-man kinky time, well fine by me


----------



## Xeno1000 (Sep 8, 2015)

I don't think I started making accounts on anything till like 3 years ago so I think it's always pretty much been Xeno followed by four numbers.


----------



## Electricbluewolf (Sep 8, 2015)

Anything like

xXx_XxX Princess Emo Death XxX_xXx

I'm sure that's somebody's username somewhere.

I think mines kinda stupid but can't think of anything else when I sign up for forums


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Electricbluewolf said:


> Anything like
> 
> xXx_XxX Princess Emo Death XxX_xXx
> 
> ...



yes those are horrid x_x like.. i get if it's a large site a lot might be taken but 'names like those naahh bruh.

also my first name here 'MayorDragon'.. ew. Changed to Umeko shortly after though.


----------



## aericell (Sep 8, 2015)

Dilute said:


> OMG WE GOTTA PLAY TETRIS TOGETHER I haven't played with anyone in so long ;-;



1v1 me bruh


----------



## tui (Sep 8, 2015)

mogyay said:


> lucky_black_cat was one i used a lot ugh
> 
> also my username now is stupid but irl my name is incredibly old fashioned and scottish and it's always been shortened to mog. god knows why i put a yay on it, i'm assuming 3 characters wasn't enough and i panicked.



i always thought mog was super cute whenever i saw your signature

usernames i've usually been okay, but email addresses? that's something else


----------



## Mao (Sep 8, 2015)

mine was Hazelx before i changed it to mao. on other sites i've had a few cupcakelover123's, but other than that nope


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 8, 2015)

Well if we can talk about others lol

From league of legends arams:

TimtheTornado
The Goochgobler


Spoiler: Inappropriate



big **** giant d


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 8, 2015)

Elin said:


> Well if we can talk about others lol
> 
> From league of legends arams:
> 
> ...



That last one made me cry


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 8, 2015)

Moko said:


> alberto_banana sounds like an italian porn star



oh m y g od that's true wHY


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

lencurryboy said:


> oh m y g od that's true wHY



well it fits right in *cough*


----------



## crystalchild (Sep 8, 2015)

Pandee Predator and SQUiDVOM!T from my scene phase lmfao


----------



## sock (Sep 8, 2015)

Electricbluewolf said:


> Anything like
> 
> xXx_XxX Princess Emo Death XxX_xXx


Too right. There are some Minecraft usernames that are just so bad. My Minecraft IGN is sock, and so is mine on here. I don't know where it came from, but I love the name sock xD It's just so random!

I used to be brightblueberry333 *cringes*


----------



## Ramza (Sep 8, 2015)

askin for a friend
is it legal to have your TBT name be "Biggus ****us"??
just asking for a firned


----------



## Rasha (Sep 8, 2015)

P_E_A_C_E
it was the most embarrassing thing like wtf why?


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 8, 2015)

Bahamut said:


> P_E_A_C_E
> it was the most embarrassing thing like wtf why?



I think it's pretty cute. :3


----------



## Titi (Sep 8, 2015)

The one I have here right now. But it's my irl nickname so I'm kinda stuck with it.


----------



## pafupafu (Sep 8, 2015)

one time I had to name myself Pleaseletmelogin for a game that wasn't working for me. needless to say I remade the account later.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 8, 2015)

Dilute said:


> I think it's pretty cute. :3



yeah indeed way better than most


----------



## Bowie (Sep 8, 2015)

I used to have such a big fascination with the Tails Doll, so much so that people started to call me Tails.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 8, 2015)

A lot of my usernames used to be "dorogorono" because I really liked Zelda at the time and I thought "Dongorongo" was "dorogorono"

When I joined this forum I was "JayFromNimbasa." Good thing I changed it, looking back that's one of the worst names I've come up with


----------



## g u m m i (Sep 8, 2015)

I used to be FuzzyBengal247, and My really old username on animal jam and mosh monsters was pinkstarpony :") Ah, good times.


----------



## pillow bunny (Sep 8, 2015)

pillow bunny is the worst username I've ever used but I don't want to pay bells to change f


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Dawgman Cam..... 0.0 God I was a stupid child


----------



## piichinu (Sep 8, 2015)

i forgot one of my runescape '09 ones, cee-o-o-cee. these 2 girls suggested it


----------



## Javocado (Sep 8, 2015)

zatchlad22 - my photobucket when i was hella obsessed with zatch bell(but still am)

X~Destiny Bond~X - my ol' Gaia username, not as bad, but still corny

[JavierJIGGLE;;StillFly] - Not exactly a username, but this is the cream of the crop. In 7th grade, me and a couple pals discovered and really enjoyed The Devil Wears Prada's rendition of the Big Tymers "Still Fly". I don't even know why we did it, but we would all put on our Myspace screenames our first name, followed by a noun (eg: AndrewATROCITY, ChristianCONVICTION, etc.) topped off with "StillFly". Of course mine was the most lighthearted out of the bunch, but I don't think that makes it any better lol.


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 8, 2015)

I remember in 5th grade my first username ever was clubpenguinsonic785 LOL


----------



## pillow bunny (Sep 8, 2015)

once I used something like mememememememememe (repeated me, not meme)


----------



## Sanxithe (Sep 8, 2015)

GoldenToiletSeat.... Idk what that dude was thinking


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 8, 2015)

I started with generic names, like Nintendomaster, followed by numbers. After that phase passed I had a few other cringe-worthy names that I won't mention JUST IN CASE someone recognizes.


----------



## mintellect (Sep 8, 2015)

My PetPetPark username was CutieKitty645
-cringe-
I also really regret my NNID sometimes.

Magic Marshmallow is a username I really like, but I'm considering changing it sometime.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I also had another PetPetPark accont named ella(a million numbers), but it got banned. Back then, I didn't know that they'd just let you log in normally even if you were banned, but when I made the new account a few years later I didn't bother to try the old one.
In case anyone is wondering, PetPetPark is shut down now.i


----------



## HHoney (Sep 8, 2015)

I used to have all my user names associated with the names of various colors. Or astrological things like stars and planets.

Not....bad, just not...me.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 8, 2015)

these are all beautiful i love reading through them

i have only had a handful of actual usernames, i think, because i tended to stick with the same ones. i can only remember a couple before the one i use now.

L-kun -- (please no) weeb phase i guess
Ichigo-kun -- (ugh) i loved bleach and tokyo mew mew
Shirohibiki -- i have been using this for 10 years or so now. its the name of one of my OCs, who i made at the time. (literally took two japanese words and combined them because i was such a _bright_ child) ive been using it for so long because its never taken, and its literally my name everywhere... but now im having a crisis because it needs to change, i dont want to use it anymore, im sick of using it, and not only can i not think of what to change it to, im worried about changing my email address because ive used the stupid thing for like 10 years or however long. the switch would be brutal, for everything. i feel so trapped lol

i seem to remember some others i had, maybe like, emails or IM names
PhotochemicSmog -- my AIM name. i was so edgy
xxShadowHeartlessxx -- or some variation of that. was obsessed with kingdom hearts. think it was my email.
chi_kinomi -- what the **** does this even mean. used it for some blog site i think

thats all i seem to remember and theyre all so awful lol
now i just need to get away from this username q_q i dont hate it but it just needs to change tbh


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 9, 2015)

anythng that ends with numbers. i hate them


----------



## Celes (Sep 9, 2015)

Mine makes me cringe. But I don't want to spend 1000 TBT bells to change it.


----------



## Mairen (Sep 9, 2015)

I honestly can't think of any usernames I've had in the past that I'd be particularly embarrassed about. I've always put a lot of thought into them, and even usernames I had over 10 years ago were still meaningful to me.


----------



## Aestivate (Sep 9, 2015)

Just my usual usernames on sites when I was a kid: _myname_7264792794729472739729479247, though the usernames I come up with these days still suck


----------



## mintellect (Sep 9, 2015)

Sanxithe said:


> GoldenToiletSeat.... Idk what that dude was thinking



11/10 Would username again

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aestivate said:


> Just my usual usernames on sites when I was a kid: _myname_7264792794729472739729479247, though the usernames I come up with these days still suck



Your current surname is a thousand times better than _name_463728365684926364833838, trust me,


----------



## lilacvomit (Sep 9, 2015)

*Blueinfer* > like Jennifer but with Blue...so stupid
*Religious-Sonic* > my previous belltree username, but i didn't have 1000 btbs to change it so i made a new account.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Sep 9, 2015)

Heh.  Well, I used to have this thing with the username 'peacefroggy'.  It's silly now, but I used it for everything when I was younger.  I like frogs, and, well, peace, so I figured my two favorite things would be a great combination.  Not so much.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 9, 2015)

Y'all haven't made me laugh for a minute

GoldenToiletSeat is god tier


----------



## brownboy102 (Sep 10, 2015)

It is

My roblox names were
Canucks
GoCanucksGo
CanucksRules
CanucksCanucks
CanucksCanucksCanucks
ILikeCanucks
GoCanucks
Canucks123
CaCaCanucks

I REALLY liked the Canucks.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 10, 2015)

i can't even type these out i'm cringing so much like

rubybubblegum14 - what the fk
crystalloveheartz - lol what
babyrubyapple - ahahahahahahaaaaa
imrubyandawkward - and is still is my kik name omg
rubytomlinsonx14 (1d is still gr8 to me)


and more i shall not name because let's not bring up the past


----------



## Albuns (Sep 10, 2015)

fireburst2
Back in like 2007/2008, Club Penguin was a thing to me.
I don't even know why or how I came up with that, but now it just sounds cringey.


----------



## crystalchild (Sep 10, 2015)

i do cringe a little whenever i mention my skype address, tiel-hime. made it at the peak of my lolita fashion career, when i guess using the 'hime' honorific was cool. now it just makes me feel like a weeb, haha.


----------



## Thatweirdhetalian (Sep 11, 2015)

The cringiest one i've had was kawaiiotakugirl:3. I hate 10 year old weeaboo me.


----------



## Athera (Sep 11, 2015)

panderlover66 was my club penguin username around 2007


----------



## Feyre (Sep 11, 2015)

nitroxide from my grand chase account, originally my brother owns the account but i stole it lol i remember being called "nitro" *cringe*


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2015)

I had Cuvo Hime for the longest time- iirc it meant "Hell Princess". And tsuki baka, which I still kind of like because it's not quite as stupid as the earlier name >>


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 11, 2015)

I also hate the username zorro1.


----------



## Andonuts (Sep 11, 2015)

gogurt_kill and wooden_basketz
Like..? nasty
Andonuts is Jeff's last name hence a perfect name.


----------



## mintellect (Sep 11, 2015)

HardyHarHarHar said:


> It is
> 
> My roblox names were
> Canucks
> ...



The Canucks? What're they, a sports team?

- - - Post Merge - - -



emisenpai12 said:


> xXxXxSexIsCoolxXxXx
> 
> ...I hate myself for that lol.



Oh my God

WHY?!


----------



## Damniel (Sep 12, 2015)

To keep it simple I used my initials and birthday 
daperez0702
I use this username so I don't have to go under an alias
Even though a lot of people call me my user name and not Daniel...


----------



## [wanderlust] (Sep 12, 2015)

i went by butterflygirl90 when i was in grade school ><


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 12, 2015)

I called my account name on a kids gaming website "cutekid12." Ugh


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 12, 2015)

my username for webkinz was 'arcade3000'

like wut that is the most random thing ever


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 12, 2015)

SeethersKid BillysChick21 kittyeatssouls MustacheMenice so many very amazing usernames. I seriously went through so many different transformations though, but KaydeeKrunk has stuck for the most part.


----------



## Princess (Sep 12, 2015)

CRYINDARKNESS NEVER FORGET


----------



## milkday (Sep 12, 2015)

electromaster ;~;


----------



## supercataleena (Sep 12, 2015)

Dr.Phil_666

The underscore is real..


----------



## SockHead (Sep 12, 2015)

Princess said:


> CRYINDARKNESS NEVER FORGET



remember pallycake LOL gay


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Sep 12, 2015)

my own username as well as my stupid deviant art username: l--notice--me--senpai---l
ugh my weeb phase


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 12, 2015)

I was going through a phase and one of my usernames was "XxEmo_ChanxX"'

jc how could i do this to myself


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Sep 12, 2015)

I always used the username on all gaming sites and even after using it for a long time I still think it is cool. I just put a lot of thought into creating this username because I was trying to avoid making a username that I would regret later.


----------



## RiceBunny (Sep 12, 2015)

*I used to have the nickname LalaBunnyBR in almost all MMORPG games I played in the past, and it there was a lot. I then started to realize how badly people were treating me just because of the "BR" part. I didn't really understand why, but then I ran into a Brazilian gamer myself and understood why. I haven't used "BR" on my name since, and I'm also reluctant to tell people I'm Brazilian-American when asked.*


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 26, 2016)

*Ive stuck with this username all my life.*


----------



## tobi! (Jan 26, 2016)

I used to love doing xX[name here]Xx.


----------



## riummi (Jan 26, 2016)

helloitsmuah (2-3 years ago)
mintypeachtea (2 years ago)

idk why i chose such long names


----------



## jiny (Jan 26, 2016)

SugarCube

idk i think i was into MLP at the time


----------



## demoness (Jan 26, 2016)

bunearyBLAST, sick contagious, bunnicula, atomic toaster, atomicmeow, felinefallout

wasn't i a clever scene queen back in 2006-9.  oiii.


----------



## radioloves (Jan 26, 2016)

Ohh man, I have a few but they weren't too bad; Gassy Chibi, -x-Hello *****y Penguin-x-, Venus Fang Fang, VenusxD, Poopa, Mustard A$$, Lord Fartqaad, and there migh be more but I can't remember them all at the momentttt


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 26, 2016)

*Evee, Beau, and Kyle*
Wtf was I thinking


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

oh gosh, i've had so many stupid ones. i think the most stupid one i've ever had is "Otaku Aphrodite." very cringe-worthy, i know.


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 26, 2016)

Puffle703

MY CLUB PENGUIN CRINGE DAYS

the nostalgia tho


----------



## pickle inkii. (Jan 26, 2016)

I had boorocks12345 at one point.
TBH I'm glad I didn't choose anything like XxSushiNekoKawaiixX. Phew.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 26, 2016)

"tailsdollfan58" or something like that, back when I had a huge obsession with the Tails Doll. So much cringe.


----------



## Apron (Jan 26, 2016)

My friend usually goes by xxJohnMadden420xx ironically.


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 26, 2016)

coolgirl5591 and moxiegirl293. my webkinz account is called graceylala. i'm sure there are many other stupid usernames of mine out there too


----------



## Friendly Dedede (Jan 26, 2016)

XxLordWeedSmoker420BlazeItxX
did it for call of duty
never played call of duty again


----------



## Katattacc (Jan 27, 2016)

When I was younger I always had the name Silky Kitten or Silky Kitty, which also was my runescape username lol. I just really like cats it was never meant to be a sexual thing. Since becoming an adult I realized that I needed to maybe update my default screen name.. I actually had a dream that I made a tumblr and used the name Katattacc, and when I woke up I was like.. ya that's the one! and It was available too..


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

((Please ignore this double post my phone glitched up because ya know go iphones))


----------



## VividVero (Jan 27, 2016)

Katattacc said:


> When I was younger I always had the name Silky Kitten or Silky Kitty, which also was my runescape username lol. I just really like cats it was never meant to be a sexual thing. Since becoming an adult I realized that I needed to maybe update my default screen name.. I actually had a dream that I made a tumblr and used the name Katattacc, and when I woke up I was like.. ya that's the one! and It was available too..


Yo Silky Kitten is a bomb name tbh

---------------------------------------
So my three most cringey usernames are as follows: sirenthespazz, Cocokitty64, and Xxsnowbird48xX

Tbh I kinda dislike my current name on here too but its not so bad where it makes me cringe and I dont have enough to change it. Ive been vibing simple, one worded, usernames recently.


----------



## Riyadh (Jan 27, 2016)

Jerusaaaaaaalem was a username I used a few years ago. More cringeworthy than EvanTubeHD.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 27, 2016)

In the '90s, "Blue Riot Grrl" was one of my short-lived AOL screen names.


----------



## strawberrywine (Jan 27, 2016)

Darth Adele


----------



## Limon (Jan 27, 2016)

swaggity-swag
also the one i have now on tbt is pretty dumb


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 27, 2016)

"carfax alt"? lmfao.

also someone on Gaia who had like "Oppasoup" like wtf you want your stuff in soup ??


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 27, 2016)

My first user name was awful and I couldn't spell: Smallcuty143
My 2nd was cringy because I went through a phase: furryfoxgirl, (sad thing is I used this in a lot of places where I cant change it rip)
The one I have now is ok, I hate that I have to put -chan behind it because someone else used it and it makes me look weeby. I can never think of anything better so...


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 27, 2016)

I think the very first username I had to Club Penguin 7 years ago was Sunshine1500.
And I find that very cringe-worthy. It's so happy. 
I honestly don't know why I still have my username, I created it in a matter of 20 seconds. I think it's because I don't want to waste Bells on a new one.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 27, 2016)

I almost always used miniriedy, except my YouTube channel was called girliegirl10026. I just don't get why 10 y/o me wanted to have a different username for YT. /:


----------



## kayleee (Jan 28, 2016)

I've never had a stupid username. I'm a superior breed


----------



## Little Red (Jan 28, 2016)

Geez, the only cringey username that I can remember is my old DeviantArt username.

Raining_Roses. I thought I was so edgy and whimsical.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 28, 2016)

i have not had much bad , but i would have to say when i used "ChristyDeath66" . I liked dark things then lol


----------



## Snocks (Jan 28, 2016)

I seemed to incorporate neopets into my usernames quite frequently. Not embarrassing or anything but Wocky22 is an example of my amazing username skills back in the day. *hehe*


----------



## focus (Jan 28, 2016)

miss-green1. it's stupid because "miss green" is the name of the green M&M.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 28, 2016)

Sweet_Sugar_Girl


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 28, 2016)

peperolove lol.. maybe the 2nd email I made... 
puppy_blue82 (influenced by neopets, im pretty sure that was the name of a pet pet or something)
I honestly can't remember a lot of them or I probably blocked them out of my memory. When I used to have a xanga I used x's and o's a lot but yeah I can't remember.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 28, 2016)

dizzy bone said:


> peperolove lol.. maybe the 2nd email I made...
> puppy_blue82 (influenced by neopets, im pretty sure that was the name of a pet pet or something)
> I honestly can't remember a lot of them or I probably blocked them out of my memory. When I used to have a xanga I used x's and o's a lot but yeah I can't remember.



yeah puppyblew it's a lil purple puppy thing lol


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jan 28, 2016)

I used to use my real name as my username and add an "x" at the end (or two "x"'s if it was already taken). My name is not too common so it was usually not taken. It makes me cringe thinking back at it now, though.

I quite like my username on here now, but I regret adding a number to it. Why did I do that!? It was so unnecessary!


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 28, 2016)

00jachna


----------

